# Happy Birthday, Emu!!



## Eldritch_Horror

Happy 'Sweet 16', and many more happy birthdays to follow!


----------



## scareme

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear Emu!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## ScareShack

Happy Birthday! Hope its a great one.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Awesome Birthday wishes Emanuel!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

happy happy joy joy.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Spooky1

Happy Birthday EMU!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Happy Birthday, Emu - hope you have a lovely day.


----------



## pyro

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BIG BIRD


----------



## sharpobject

Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## Lilly

Happy Birthday Emu!!!
have a good one


----------



## beelce

Happy Birthday, Emu!!


----------



## EMU

Thanks so much guys means alot to get all these birthday wishes from such awesome people


----------



## Fangs

OMG---- I missed it..... doh..... HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY BIG BIRD!!!!!! One year closer to getting away! Hope it was great and I'm sorry this is late! Bad fangsy.... bad bad bad... lol


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Happy (belated) Birthday!!!


----------



## DoomBuddy

Happy birthday EMU.


----------

